

How to Build a Simple landing page with Node.JS & Hapi.JS on Nodejitsu - niall_ohiggins
http://blog.frozenridge.co/simple-fast-dynamic-landing-page-in-node-js-and-hapi-js/

======
tedchs
For those who want a landing page with email "Signup" form, but without
running an app server to do it, consider a static web site on AWS S3 +
Mailchimp (see [http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-can-i-add-my-signup-
form...](http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/how-can-i-add-my-signup-form-on-my-
website/)).

